# Hell of the Ashdown 2010



## BentMikey (1 Nov 2009)

Just registered for a 09.00 start...

http://www.hell.gb.com/


----------



## CotterPin (1 Nov 2009)

I am starting at 10am - butI live a little further from the start than you.


----------



## Steve Austin (2 Nov 2009)

me too. I'm hoping for less snow this year. Leaving at 9ish, and hoping for a finish this year


----------



## LeeW (2 Nov 2009)

Hope you have a low gear fitted for that 1:4
I used a 26x27 for the 1:5 Schiehallion climb on etape caledonia.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Nov 2009)

LeeW said:


> Hope you have a low gear fitted for that 1:4
> I used a 26x27 for the 1:5 Schiehallion climb on etape caledonia.




*Waves* Hi Lee! I might well put on a bigger range cassette for this ride, LOL!

p.s. Lee is super fast, the real deal in speed.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Nov 2009)

OK, I'm hoping for some help here. If possible, I'd like fairly exact waypoints for the feed and checkpoint stops, at least the advertised ones. Anyone know if my rough positions below are anything near accurate?

Hartfield Village Hall, I think is on this stretch of the B2110

Kidd's Hill carpark - checkpoint.

Wheatsheaf Hill/Ide Hill Village Hall

.p.s. entries are apparently almost full! I will obviously share the GPX with anyone wanting it.


----------



## Steve Austin (2 Nov 2009)

The last two were right if they are the same as last year. I don't remember the first one


----------



## CotterPin (2 Nov 2009)

I recognise the second two. At the Kidd's Hill carpark the sun was still shining when I got there last time - by the time I made it slowly up to the Ide Hill control the snow was well and truly settling. Like Steve, I don't actually recall the first one.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2009)

hmmm do fancy this being very local and all.. however jnr should have made an appearance into this world a few days before so, hmmm. what to do? what to do?


----------



## BentMikey (2 Nov 2009)

ianrauk said:


> hmmm do fancy this being very local and all.. however jnr should have made an appearance into this world a few days before so, hmmm. what to do? what to do?



Too late - sold out now.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2009)

blimey mate that was quick.. might have to just go down to the start to see you off then



BentMikey said:


> Too late - sold out now.


----------



## BentMikey (2 Nov 2009)

Nothing to stop you riding without entering - public roads and all. I think there are usually a few ghost riders on events like this, and there are defo some this time. I have always ghost ridden the L2B BHF ride, and to assuage my conscience I give a good donation to BHF.


----------



## Steve Austin (3 Nov 2009)

You should come along Ian, its a good ride, with some cracking hills. but you will miss out on the massage as you haven't paid


----------



## theboytaylor (25 Jan 2010)

So, has anyone done any sensible preparation for this, like getting in some miles this winter? I'm not looking forward to this, longest ride this year has been 30 flat miles.

My start time is 8.35, so I've still got a chance of finishing in daylight . Will keep my eyes peeled for any Cyclechateers. I will look something like my avatar, tho with different bike!


----------



## BentMikey (27 Jan 2010)

Is that DP kit theboytaylor? I should be there on my low black recumbent, hope to say hello!


----------



## theboytaylor (31 Jan 2010)

Blimey that was tough - not just for the hills this event's famous for, but for the icy conditions. Lots of ice right across the roads, some stretches only passable by foot - often on the descents .

I met Mikey at the HQ, just before setting off: Mikey, did you get round the course? I expected you to come haring past me at some point, but you didn't. I wondered a couple of times if the slippy stuff would be too dangerous on a 'bent.

I got round the 110k course in 5hrs 15 which I'm reasonably happy with - considering the ice, the cold and my lack of distance training, getting round in one piece was good enough. The hills didn't beat me - I only had to stop and push on the treacherous ice and only took one small tumble - bike unscathed. One of the worst things to happen was one of my energy gels committed hari-kiri in my pocket, so fishing out other gels or my keys through a load of gloop wasn't at all satisfying!

All in all I'd say it was a very good and well run event. The chip timing, marshalling, signposting, etc was all 1st class. The route itself is through some great countryside and I'd love to give it another go in good weather. The major climbs are all very challenging and there are plenty of short sharp rollers to get over too. A few riders expressed their dissatisfaction at the state of some of the roads - and I guess maybe some of the route would have been better avoided but it is still winter and these things can't always be avoided.

I rode there, the course and back home as well so nearly got the imperial century as well. I should have gone round the block a couple of times, but I was too cold and tired!

Any other CCers get round?


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2010)

tbt, you did get the metric century!

I did the Invicta audax last spring which was pretty tough in that atrea. Have you done that and are able to compare?

Well done on your effort though - I went out this morning and there was some treacherous bits in the lanes.


----------



## theboytaylor (31 Jan 2010)

rich p said:


> tbt, you did get the metric century!



Metric, imperial - what's the difference. Changed 



rich p said:


> I did the Invicta audax last spring which was pretty tough in that atrea. Have you done that and are able to compare?



I've not done that, I'm afraid. I tried to google a route, but couldn't find anything. Wouldn't be surprised if it covered similar territory.

Here's the Hell route, for comparison.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2010)

theboytaylor said:


> Metric, imperial - what's the difference. Changed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of the same territory., yours goes further south. The Kent Invicta starts in Otford and loops around Sevenoaks.

Link here if you're interested

http://www.aukweb.net/cal/index.htm
Kent Invicta Grimpeur 100
14th March


----------



## theboytaylor (31 Jan 2010)

Thanks Rich. Tempted. And a much more civilised starting time!


----------



## BentMikey (31 Jan 2010)

Hey TBT, nice meeting you too! No, you get the wrong idea, I'm not fit or fast. Plus I DNF'd due to mechanical. My derailleur tore off in a stunning explosion at 30mph down Ide Hill I think. I reckon I'm lucky I didn't crash, and I'm thankful I don't have spokes on the rear wheel. Got picked up at the A25 by my Mrs.

Saw Attica too, just after the destruction.


----------



## theboytaylor (31 Jan 2010)

BentMikey said:


> Hey TBT, nice meeting you too! No, you get the wrong idea, I'm not fit or fast. Plus I DNF'd due to mechanical. My derailleur tore off in a stunning explosion at 30mph down Ide Hill I think. I reckon I'm lucky I didn't crash, and I'm thankful I don't have spokes on the rear wheel. Got picked up at the A25 by my Mrs.
> 
> Saw Attica too, just after the destruction.



Bad luck - sounds nasty. Glad you are OK, though. Hopefully it won't take too much time and money to put right!


----------



## Stuinnes (1 Feb 2010)

I did the 50km Hell of Ashdown as well this year.

God did i underestimate it. Had not done much winter riding over the past 5 weeks, odd ride here and there and spinning classes but nothing prepared me for some of those hills, the ice/snow patches and the "detours" thanks to people nicking signs! I honestly did not think it would be bad doing regular 60-70km rides over here in Cologne, Germany (where i live/work) but its something else. Relentless hills lol. 

I did the first 1/4 hill with relatively no problems, but made the mistake of really going for it especially with Cudham that directly follows. Thats where we made a mistake, turn right thanks to a missing sign and preceded to do about 10km (the finishing section) before realising we'd went wrong, and having to go back over the route. Effectiviely adding 20km onto my final time. 

Cudham Hill i found pretty long and tough, but did it and was going ok until the 3rd hill where i completely blew up and really struggled to get up it. Had to stop at the feed station for 20mins for a coffee and a breather and then limped home for the last 12miles... 

Have to admit Star Hill beat me, with me having to stop several times up, just having nothing left in the legs. Although had something left to at least get past the photographer riding. God knows what i look like. 

I did finish the race, which I'm partially pleased with but had a woeful time of 4hrs due to 20km extra, and messing around with maps trying to get back on track. A bit disappointed but a sharp eye opener for what i'm in for for the next sportive Cheshire Cat... I may have to step up training lol. 

Good marshalling as well, and well worth coming all the way from Cologne in Germany for it....


----------



## theboytaylor (1 Feb 2010)

Well done for getting round Stu  - and  !

It's a shame you went off-course. I don't remember seeing an arrow off to the right after Cudham, but maybe because I knew the route already I didn't look for it. Maybe to distinguish it the ending loop it should have had a different type of sign - there was only one point where the routes crossed but as you found out it sent you completely in the wrong direction.

I guess you've got a UK base or it's quite an undertaking to come over here to do these Sportives - good on you. Hope you enjoy your next rides. Haven't done the Cheshire Cat, but there are plenty here who have - there's even a thread for this year's event where you might find some good advice.


----------



## Stuinnes (2 Feb 2010)

Thanks TBT  

Just saw my results and I finished about mid-table, so looks like it happen to others as well. I suppose its not important as i did make it around in one piece which is something. 

Yeah we all went right at Grays Road as there was a sign, and then we ended up picking the last finish section (and all the finish loop signs) until we realised what we had done. Then there was another section near Hogtrough road where we all went wrong, where we found a sign had been thrown in the bushes (we again backtracked using the route). So a bit annoying. 

I was reading peoples comments last night on other forums and it seems a lot were annoyed by the icy, which i can understand. I was lucky in that i either saw it or a rider ahead warned me. So the only danger i had was those hills!  

Well i'm much in Germany full-time, but in Cologne, so only really a 5 hr drive to the south of the UK. I'll head across for a few of the popular sportives, that my mates are doing but will predominately do the ones around Cologne and Germany. 

Yeah i found this thread and then the thread for the Cheshire!  Cheers.


----------



## Stuinnes (2 Feb 2010)

I should probably add as well that the marshals were excellent, especially when we got lost. One of the guys had a transit van for us to follow and helped us get back on track. Probably our own fault for not reading the route properly and trusting signs but garmin route also confused things. 

Still... i'll know for next time  I'd definitely do it again next year, as its definitely a race to test you in January. I defintely won't underestimate those bloody hills


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (3 Feb 2010)

I have put some photos up on flickr;
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fixedwheelnut/sets/72157623323787570/


this guy 001 was riding 75" fixed


----------



## Mista Preston (14 Feb 2010)

just found this. I may give this a go next year 

http://www.independent.co.uk/enviro...the-rest-of-us-to-slip-and-slide-1895394.html


----------



## theboytaylor (14 Feb 2010)

Oh look - it's me!

http://snipurl.com/ud23c

Nice pics, fwn. Which vantage point did you take them from?


----------



## Fixedwheelnut (14 Feb 2010)

theboytaylor said:


> Oh look - it's me!
> 
> http://snipurl.com/ud23c
> 
> Nice pics, fwn. Which vantage point did you take them from?




That was taken at the top of Star Hill as it starts to level out by the 10% sign


----------



## theboytaylor (14 Feb 2010)

Fixedwheelnut said:


> That was taken at the top of Star Hill as it starts to level out by the 10% sign



Blimey, I look a lot better there than in the official photos (taken just before the right hand bend  )).


----------

